# Verbraucherhilfe e.V.



## firefox284 (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte heute einen Anruf der Verbraucherhilfe e.V.
Der Link zu diesem Verein lautet: http://verbraucherhilfe-ev.de/

Kennt die wer? Sind die seriös?

Danke für eine Info hierzu!


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

Wer anruft um etwas zu verkaufen ist immer unseriös (sofern keine Anruferlaubnis vorliegt).


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

So sieht das aus. Besonders, wenn es sich beim Anrufer um einen angeblichen "Verbraucherschützer" handelt. Kein echter Verbraucherschutzverband bedient sich des Mittels belästigender Anrufe.

Es ist bekannt, dass die Wiener Gewinnspielmafia seit einiger Zeit mehrere Ableger betreibt, die unter dem Vorwand des angeblichen Verbraucherschutzes auch wieder nur ein und dasselbe betreiben: Abzocke.

Man macht da quasi den Bock zum Gärtner, und zahlt auch noch dafür.

Diese "Verbraucherhilfsaktionen" laufen i.d.R. darauf hinaus, dass man sich "einträgt", gegen eine Gebühr natürlich :scherzkeks:, um künftig angeblich vor belästigenden Werbeanrufen geschützt zu werden.

Klingt irgendwie wie Schutzgeldzahlung, um nicht Opfer eines Einbruchs oder Raubüberfalls zu werden. 
Und wenn man sich die "Verträge", die man da angeblich abschließt, ansieht, dann wird natürlich klar: eine Garantie, dass man tatsächlich vor Belästigungen geschützt wird, wird nicht abgegeben.

Es gibt da bessere Mittel gegen belästigende Telefonwerbung.
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Tessa (11 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

Hallo,
habe deine Frage hier gelesen und mich sofort im Forum anzumelden um dir meine Geschichte mit der "Deutschen-Verbraucherhilfe" zu erzählen. 

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass dies bestimmt Betrug ist. Habe mich im Internet über diese Firma erkundigt und meine Meinung auch bestätigt bekommen.

Seit ca. 2 Wochen werde ich fast täglich von dieser Firma angerufen, die mir mitteilen, dass ich bei 3680 Gewinnspielen eingetragen bin und diese nun für 12 Monate bezahlen müsste. Ich könnte aber hier bei ihnen kündigen und müsste dann nur noch 3 Monate zahlen, da sie mir ja helfen wollen:wall:. Ich habe erklärt, dass ich nicht mal Lotto spiele und mich sicherlich auch nicht an Gewinnspielen beteiligt habe, weder kostenlos noch sonst irgendwie. Daraufhin wurde mir mitgeteilt, das dies nicht stimmt, da sie ja eine Akte von mir vorliegen haben. Ich meinte darauf, das sie mir einen Vertrag oder sonst was zuschicken sollen, damit ich alles überprüfen kann. Die Dame konnte dies aber nicht, da sie nichts hat, sie will mir ja nur helfen, sonst müsste ich 69 Euro 12 Monate bezahlen und bei ihr ja nur 3 Monate usw. 

_Ich habe mich auf keinerlei Kündigungsansagen am Telefon eingelassen, da ich ja nichts zu kündigen habe!!!!_

_Nach einer Stunde rief mich dann ein sehr netter Herr dieser Verbraucherhilfe nochmals an und sagte mir zu, das er mir Unterlagen zuschicken würde. Habe bis heute nichts!_

_4 Tage später wurde ich von dieser Firma von einem anderen Herren angerufen, der mir wieder das selbe wie die Dame und der Herr vorher erzählte. Ich habe ihm mitgeteilt, das ich alles schon erklärt habe, ich nichts zahle, was ich nicht will usw._
_(Hatte mich auch schon mit der Polizei kurzgeschlossen und erfahren, das alles nicht so ist, wie erzählt wurde!) Daraufhin meinte der doch ehrlich "Sie haben meiner Kollegin aber ihre Kontonummer gegeben!" WAAAAAAAAAS:spitz: Ich verneinte das, mit dem Hinweis, das ich noch nicht ganz blöd sei und er lachte und erklärte mir, er habe sie aber vorliegen, wir könnten die Nummer gerne vergleichen (von wegen!)_

_Daraufhin wurde ich sehr ungehalten (blieb bis jetzt immer ruhig) und wollte wissen, wieviel die Firma denn bezahlt habe dafür. Der nette Herr sagte mir daraufhin zu, meine Daten zu löschen. Erläuterte ihm dann noch, dass, sollte was von meinem Konto verschwinden eine Strafanzeige fällig ist! Er legte auf._

_Dies ist alles nur wirklich total gekürzt, denn solche Anrufe kosten mir wirklich oft ca. 1 Stunde!_

_Am besten, du legst sofort auf oder drohst auch mit der Polizei oder Anwalt, dann hast du eine Chance solche Anrufe nicht mehr zu bekommen._
_Ich bin aufjedenfall gespannt!:smile:_

_Tschau_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es gibt da bessere Mittel gegen belästigende  Telefonwerbung.
> Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki





Tessa schrieb:


> _Am besten, du legst sofort auf oder drohst auch mit der Polizei oder Anwalt, dann hast du eine Chance solche Anrufe nicht mehr zu bekommen._



Diese Firmen wissen, dass man weder mit Anwalt noch mit der Polizei der Plage wirklich begegnen kann und obendrein, dass solche "Drohungen" zumeist nur  leeres Geschwätz sind. Antiscammers Hinweis ist da treffender.
Ich persönlich wundere mich immer wieder darüber, dass ich nahezu gar keine Anrufe von solchen Strolchen bekomme. Womöglich liegt das daran, dass ich Anrufer stets aufs übelste beleidigt hatte und nur darauf gewartet habe, dass sie mich anzeigen. Dann nämlich hätte ich einen Rechtfertigungsgrund gehabt, da ich ja die echten Daten der Anrufer hätte haben wollen, die bei einer Anzeige zu benennen wären. Leider hat mich bislang noch nie jemand angezeigt. :scherzkeks: Man kann das auch aktiven Verbraucherschutz nennen.


----------



## Newborn (11 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

Wer findet die Fehler???

Zitat Seite 'Schutz gegen Telefonwerbung':
"Wir haben in den letzten Jahren mit unseren Kooperationspartnern,  u.a. renommierten Anwaltskanzleien, großen und führenden Betreibern der  Call Center und Werbe - Branche und in Zusammenarbeit mit vielen  Namenhaften Partnern die Möglichkeit Sie als Verbraucher zu schützen."

Zitat Seite 'Fragen und Antworten':
"Durch unsere langjährige Erfahrung im Verbraucherschutz, kennen  wir die alle Unternehmen die die Verbraucher immer wieder mit Werbung  überschütten."


----------



## Goblin (11 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*



> _ denn solche Anrufe kosten mir wirklich oft ca. 1 Stunde!_


Den Hörer auflegen dauert max. zwei Sekunden. Ich werde nie verstehen warum ihr alle mit diesen Typen diskutieren müsst. Habt ihr alle Langeweile ?


----------



## jupp11 (11 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*



Goblin schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle Langeweile ?


Offensichtlich. Ich  hätte gar nicht die  Zeit  dafür zu verplempern.


----------



## sascha (11 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

Am Besten gefällt mir auf der Seite dieses Vereins ja das Kapitel "Werden Sie unser Vertriebspartner":



> Ihre Vorteile einer Zusammenarbeit mit uns :
> 
> Sie bekommen Höchst-Provisionen. Bis zu 52 % Ihres Gesamtumsatzes werden an Sie ausgezahlt. Dadurch sehr hohe Verdienstmöglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Da sieht man doch gleich, woran man ist...


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (13 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wer anruft um etwas zu verkaufen ist immer unseriös (sofern keine Anruferlaubnis vorliegt).


 
Hallo Veteran: ziemlich pauschal - ungefähr Bildzeitungsniveau, Deine Aussage. Was passiert wenn nichts verkauft wird? Was nützt die Produktion der besten Ware, wenn sie keiner kennt und damit auch keiner kauft?
Dann stehst Du auf der Strasse.

Alle Menschen die angerufen werden, haben sich irgendwo eingetragen. Ja es gibt gerade am Bildschirm viele Aufforderungen, am Bahnhof auf einer Messe, überall Gelegenheiten sich einzutragen, weil man ja geil ist etwas zu gewinnen. So und wer verschenkt heut etwas oder macht gleichwertiges besonders billig? Niemand!
Aber alle sind ja besonders schlau!
Eins ist richtig - unter dem Namen Verbraucherverein eV. wird viel unseriös gearbeitet. Aber was ist das Problem? Du mußt heute alles schriftlich nach Hause bekommen; hast Widerruffrist, und jede falsche Abbuchung kann man innerhalb 6 Wochen stornieren. Als Ball flach halten, nachdenken....


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

Soviel konzentrierten Müll hab ich schon lange nicht mehr  hier im Forum gelesen 
 ausgenommen  Spampostings natürlich  und  das vorstehende gehört de facto dazu


----------



## Goblin (13 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*



> und jede falsche Abbuchung kann man innerhalb 6 Wochen stornieren. Als Ball flach halten,


Wo hast du den Blödsinn denn gehört ?
Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Teleton (15 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*



Jenspeterhorn][QUOTE=Teleton]Wer anruft um etwas zu verkaufen ist immer unseriös (sofern keine Anruferlaubnis vorliegt).[/quote]
Hallo Veteran: ziemlich pauschal - ungefähr Bildzeitungsniveau schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn nichts verkauft wird? Was nützt die Produktion der besten Ware, wenn sie keiner kennt und damit auch keiner kauft?


So ignorant gegenüber gesetzlichen Vorschriften zur Telefonwerbung argumentieren normalerweise nur Leute die selbst als MLM-Network-Strukki tätig sind. 
Du arbeitest nicht zufällig im Bereich Marketing insbesondere z.B. für Zaubernahrungsergänzungen und Antiagingzeugs? Soso, beste Ware.




> Alle Menschen die angerufen werden, haben sich irgendwo eingetragen. Ja es gibt gerade am Bildschirm viele Aufforderungen, am Bahnhof auf einer Messe, überall Gelegenheiten sich einzutragen, weil man ja geil ist etwas zu gewinnen.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee das sich daraus ein wirksames ausdrückliches Einverständnis in Telefonwerbung ergeben könnte?


----------



## Goblin (15 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*



> Wie kommst Du auf die Idee das sich daraus ein wirksames ausdrückliches Einverständnis in Telefonwerbung ergeben könnte


Steht oft im Kleingedrucken. Achtet natürlich keiner drauf,weil man ja geil auf den Gewinn ist :roll:


----------



## Teleton (15 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

Das ist mir schon klar, dass irgendwo in den AGB eine Zustimmung versteckt ist. Das ist aber regelmäßig nicht wirksam, es ist ein "ausdrückliche" Zustimmung und keine in AGB versteckte Zustimmung erforderlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2011)

*AW: Verbraucherhilfe e.V.*

Genau so ist es. Pauschale Einverständnisse "gegenüber Werbepartnern" sind unwirksam. Es gibt dazu etliche Gerichtsurteile, s. dazu z.B. die Urteilssammlung bei antispam.de im Wiki.
Kategorie:Urteile - Antispam Wiki

Alle Erfahrung zeigt, dass Telefonwerbung ohne vorliegendes Werbeeinverständnis eigentlich nur aus drei möglichen Gründen stattfindet:


Es wird eine Ware oder Dienstleistung verkauft, die die Welt nicht braucht.

Die Ware/Dienstleistung hat eine miserable Qualität bzw. ein absurdes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

In vielen Fällen gibt es auch überhaupt gar keine Gegenleistung für das Geld, was dann mit Lastschriftabbuchung abgezockt wird. So bei den Gewinnspielen, aber auch bei den ominösen "Verbraucherschützern", die in Wirklichkeit zum selben Umfeld gehören wie die Gewinnspielabzocker. Das hat mit "Verbraucherschutz" aber auch nicht das geringste zu tun, sondern eher mit banden- und gewerbsmäßigem Betrug.


----------



## Verbraucherhilfe (16 August 2012)

Dies ist zwar ein sehr alter Thread, ich möchte mich trotzdem einmal dazu äußern:

Vorausgeschickt sei: ich arbeite NICHT für die "Verbraucherhilfe-ev", um die es in diesem Thread geht und die auch mir in gewissem Umfang Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Hab schon Anrufe von verärgerten "Kunden" bzw. Opfern der anderen sogenannten Verbraucherhilfe bekommen.

Ich bin seit 2005 ehrenamtlich Schuldnerberater. Der von mir und anderen damals gegründete Verein heißt "Verbraucherhilfe e.V.", aus Nienburg an der Weser. Inzwischen haben wir auch Büros in Hannover und Bremen. Die Schuldnerberatung ist bei uns für den Ratsuchenden kostenfrei. Der Verein wird für seine Tätigkeit, die nachgewiesen werden muß und die kontrolliert wird vom Niedersächsischen Ministerium für Soziales, vom Land Niedersachsen finanziert. Wir sind eine gemäß § 305 InsO anerkannte Schuldnerberatungsstelle und ein anerkannt gemeinnützig mildtätiger Verein.

Wir betreiben keine Aquise per Telefon oder Brief. Ich halte, wenn es angefordert wird, Vorträge zum Thema Schuldenprophylaxe und auch zum Thema "Gefahren der neuen Medien", womit ich Betrügereien über Handys, Email, Internet oder auch im direkten Kontakt mit dem Opfer meine (Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger).

Wer sich über uns informieren möchte, kann das zum Beispiel hier tun:

http://www.verbraucherhilfe.de/

Wer zur "bösen" Seite will, muss hinter das "verbraucherhilfe" im von mir geposteten Link noch ein "-ev" einfügen.


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2012)

Danke für die Klarstellung!


----------

